# Wiping Stain vs Penetrating stain



## netman (Mar 17, 2012)

We are completely rebuilding our kitchen........floor, cabinets, counter top, walls.

We are using off the shelf No.1 and No.2 pine planks with knots for the flooring, and pine planks for the cabinet doors.


What is the difference in using a WIPING STAIN vs PENETRATING STAIN ? We want an old, antique, faded look.... streaks, light and dark spots....nothing solid colored.....just old looking.

........and what would just an oil based paint do with pine????


thank you.


----------



## chemmy (Dec 13, 2011)

netman said:


> We are completely rebuilding our kitchen........floor, cabinets, counter top, walls.
> 
> We are using off the shelf No.1 and No.2 pine planks with knots for the flooring, and pine planks for the cabinet doors.
> 
> ...


Have any pics of what you'd like to acheive? That would be the first and best step.

what i or others think in terms of what your stating could run the gamut, pics will hone in on exactly what your trying for ok?

In the meantime, a penetrating stain is one that uses dye which will soak into the wood [penetrate] where as the normal wiping stain is pigment base and the pigment portion when dry just sits on top of the wood or collects in the pores or sanding scratches. penetrating stains are clear and brilliant, pigment staind are more opaque, so it depends on the look your after, many times it becomes a case where both are used.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Staining Pine is a pain. Lots of extra work to get it to look really nice. Plan on using a conditioner or a washcoat.


----------

